# Si alguna vez necesitas un abrazo, y no estoy cerca



## nib832

Buenas! necesito una ayudita con una frase que me está complicando un poco.

Necesito traducir textualmente:

_"Si alguna vez necesitas un abrazo, y no estoy cerca..."_

Hasta ahora tengo "Quando avrai bisogno di un abbraccio e non sarò vicino", (amoldándolo un poco) pero no me convence la temporalidad verbal y me gustaría incluir el condicional "si alguna vez necesitas..."

Agradecería inmensamente su punto de vista!


----------



## danieleferrari

Hola:

¿Se trata de un contexto formal o informal?

Se avrai mai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non sono/sarò vicino/ci sarò (sin el 'vicino')...

¿Te vale?


----------



## nib832

danieleferrari said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Se trata de un contexto formal o informal?
> 
> Se avrai mai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non sono/sarò vicino/ci sarò (sin el 'vicino')...
> 
> ¿Te vale?


Muchas gracias!

Se trata de un trato informal, es un diálogo entre una madre y su hija.

Sería correcto en tu opinión, en un contexto informal, la traducción "Se avrai mai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non sono ci..." (sin el vicino, sin el sarò)?


----------



## danieleferrari

nib832 said:


> e io non sono ci


La primera parte, sí, pero la segunda no pega ni con cola.

"***E io non sono ci..." es agramatical, el orden sintáctico debería de ser "*E io non ci sono*..." (que no estás, que no vas a estar, si no estuvieras...). Ojo que en italiano (y en castellano) hay miles de formas de crear un período hipotético (tanto la prótasis como la apódosis pueden variar mucho), por eso es fundamental saber que se trata de un registro informal.

"Se avrai (mai) bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non ci sono..." sí funciona.
"Se hai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non ci sono...".
"Se avrai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non ci sarò..."


----------



## nib832

danieleferrari said:


> La primera parte, sí, pero la segunda no pega ni con cola.
> 
> "***E io non sono ci..." es agramatical, el orden sintáctico debería de ser "*E io non ci sono*..." (que no estás, que no vas a estar, si no estuvieras...). Ojo que en italiano (y en castellano) hay miles de formas de crear un período hipotético (tanto la prótasis como la apódosis pueden variar mucho), por eso es fundamental saber que se trata de un registro informal.
> 
> "Se avrai (mai) bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non ci sono..." sí funciona.
> "Se hai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non ci sono...".



Perfectísimo! Muchas gracias por el detalle y la explicación  Se aprecia mucho


----------



## symposium

Con condicional: Se avessi bisogno di un abbraccio e io non ci fossi/ e io non fossi vicino (a te)...


----------



## elroy

danieleferrari said:


> Se avrai mai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non *sono/sarò *vicino


¿Te suenan igual de bien las dos formas? Yo en esta frase habría usado “sono” pero no “sarò”. Me gustaría saber qué tan idiomático consideras cada uno. 

Me estoy refiriendo solo a la segunda parte. En la primera parte el futuro me suena perfecto, solo en la segunda parte no me lo habría esperado.


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> ¿Te suenan igual de bien las dos formas? Yo en esta frase habría usado “sono” pero no “sarò”. Me gustaría saber qué tan idiomático consideras cada uno.
> 
> Me estoy refiriendo solo a la segunda parte. En la primera parte el futuro me suena perfecto, solo en la segunda parte no me lo habría esperado.


Evidentemente, como bien dices, *de emplear el futuro en la primera parte, vendría mejor el futuro en la segunda también* (por una cuestión de _consecutio temporum_). Pero bueno, como le dije al OP, hay miles de formas de crear un período hipotético en la *oralidad e informalidad*. En un contexto formal, o informal pero correcto, las opciones ya disminuyen.

En ese contexto, lo que veo más correcto es un: 

"Se hai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non ci sono" (presente + presente)
O un "Se avrai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non ci sarò" (futuro + futuro)

Se vieni al cinema, mi dici...
Se verrai al cinema, mi dirai...
Se vieni al cinema, mi dirai...

Se venivi, mi dicevi...
Se venissi, mi diresti...
Se fossi venuto, mi avresti detto...


----------



## elroy

danieleferrari said:


> Evidentemente, como bien dices, *de emplear el futuro en la primera parte, vendría mejor el futuro en la segunda también*


De hecho yo dije lo contrario.  Es decir, a mí me suena mejor "se avrai mai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non *sono* vicino..." que "se avrai mai bisogno di un abbraccio, e io non *sarò* vicino...". Es más, la segunda no me suena del todo, y de no haber visto tu respuesta no se me habría ocurrido que pudiese decirse. Fíjate que aquí no estamos hablando de una prótasis y una apódosis, como en los ejemplos que expones, sino de dos partes de una misma prótasis (o tal vez de dos prótasis, según se vea).

Entonces, para asegurarme de que te he entendido bien, ¿para ti el futuro en la segunda parte no es solamente *posible* e *idiomático* sino incluso *preferible*?


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> preferible


A ver... Yo, de emplear una, emplearía el presente en ambas. Pero a mí sí me suena tanto el 'non sono' como el 'non sarò' (siempre en *contextos informales y coloquiales*, ojo), a ver qué opinan los demás @symposium. Las tres me parecen aceptables en un contexto informal. Emplearía la primera (o la segunda), sin duda alguna, pero la tercera no me parece tan mal. 

(Me imagino a una madre diciéndoselo a su hijo)
*Se* *hai bisogno,* *e io non ci sono*, chiama il 112.
*Se* *avrai bisogno*, *e io non ci sono*, chiama il 112.
*Se* *avrai bisogno, e io non ci sarò*, chiama il 112.



elroy said:


> Fíjate que aquí no estamos hablando de una prótasis y una apódosis, como en los ejemplos que expones, sino de dos partes de una misma prótasis.


Estás totalmente en lo cierto.


elroy said:


> Entonces, para asegurarme de que te he entendido bien, ¿para ti el futuro en la segunda parte no es solamente *posible* e *idiomático* sino incluso *preferible*?


Preferible *solo si se tratara de una prótasis y apódosis (primer período hipotético)*, entonces sí que al emplear el futuro en la primera parte, me vendría natural emplear el futuro en la segunda también (personalmente emplearía el presente en ambas, no el fururo). Pero, como bien dices, en la frase del OP solo tenemos la prótasis, no la apódosis.

Se supererò lo scritto (esame scritto), andrò al cinema.



elroy said:


> De hecho yo dije el contrario.


Que me lié, pido perdón .


----------



## Olaszinhok

En el colegio, a mi me ensañaron el uso del futuro también en la segunda parte de la oración. Por ejemplo:
_Cuando vengas te lo diré - quando verrai te lo dirò_. Si necesitas mi ayuda, te echaré una mano - _Se avrai bisogno del mio aiuto ti darò una mano_.  De hecho, a lo anterior hay que añadir que en el lenguaje coloquial, el empleo del presente es bastante común.


----------



## elroy

@Olaszinhok:



elroy said:


> Fíjate que aquí no estamos hablando de una prótasis y una apódosis, como en los ejemplos que expones, sino de dos partes de una misma prótasis (o tal vez de dos prótasis, según se vea).



¿Qué opinas de estos ejemplos?


danieleferrari said:


> *Se* *avrai bisogno*, *e io non ci sono*, chiama il 112.
> *Se* *avrai bisogno, e io non ci sarò*, chiama il 112.


----------



## danieleferrari

Eso sí, yo percibo unos matices de diferencia, pero no querría que fuera algo mío y basta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

elroy said:


> @Olaszinhok:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué opinas de estos ejemplos?


Bueno, ambas oraciones son correctas y comunes. Sin embargo,  yo emplearía el mismo tiempo verbal:
*Se* *hai bisogno*, *e io non ci sono*, chiama il 112.
*Se* *avrai bisogno, e io non ci sarò*, chiama il 112.
Como acabo de decir, nada impide que puedas mezclar los dos tiempos, como en el ejemplo arriba.


----------



## violapais

symposium said:


> Con condicional: Se avessi bisogno di un abbraccio e io non ci fossi/ e io non fossi vicino (a te)...



Yo también usaría el condicional.


----------



## violapais

Olaszinhok said:


> Bueno, ambas oraciones son correctas y comunes. Sin embargo,  yo emplearía el mismo tiempo verbal:
> *Se* *hai bisogno*, *e io non ci sono*, chiama il 112.
> *Se* *avrai bisogno, e io non ci sarò*, chiama il 112.
> Como acabo de decir, nada impide que puedas mezclar los dos tiempos, como en el ejemplo arriba.



En futúro me suena raro. Yo no lo usaría nunca.
No digo que no se pueda y no sea formalmente correcto, pero suena erróneo.

Usaría el condicional (se avessi bisogno di un abbraccio e io non fossi lì...) o el presente (se hai bisogno di un abbraccio e non sono lì), sin mezclar tiempos verbales.


----------



## Olaszinhok

violapais said:


> En futúro me suena raro. Yo no lo usaría nunca.
> No digo que no sé pueda y no sea formalmente correcto, pero suena erróneo.


A lo mejor hablamos dos variedades diferentes de italiano .  En mi opinión, no hay nada erróneo en el uso del futuro.


----------



## violapais

Olaszinhok said:


> A lo mejor hablamos dos variedades diferentes de italiano .  En mi opinión, no hay nada erróneo en el uso del futuro.



Sí, es cierto. Por esto he escrito que 'me suena' erróneo aunque creo que es formalmente correcto. No sé si tiene algo que ver con la forma de italiano que hablamos aquí (vivo en el norte, cerca de Milán) o es algo más personal, relacionado a mi estilo de escritura o a mi manera de hablar. Estoy segura de que yo no lo usaría, esto sí. 😉


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues sí, puede que sea algo diatópico. A mí no me suena tan mal, pero eso, para gustos los colores... .


----------

